# Henrys new short german clip



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Henry looks so cute! I love that clip on him - looks so handsome!


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

schpeckie said:


> Henry looks so cute! I love that clip on him - looks so handsome!


Thanks! I love that its more masculine. perfect for a boy. She is going to be coming to clip Esme soon and I have to pick what to get Esme done in now! What to pick!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Can't wait to see Esme in her new clip too!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

He is so cute. I can understand how you might want to show him. Be careful in asking the breeder about this.



> My groomer REALLY wants me to grow his coat and try showing him. Ill have to speak to my breeder and see if I can do this just for fun before getting him neutered. I signed a no breeding contract and do not plan on anything like that. Its just that when he walks its like he dances, he just exudes happiness. I would LOVE to see how he would do in the ring.


These were my exact feelings and just about exactly what I asked the breeder I was working with for two months with, just before I got my puppy. In fact, the day before. She got very, very upset. Because I asked that question and because I was a poster here, she cancelled the delivery of the pup and I got notice the very day I was supposed to get him.

I still do not understand exactly what terrible thing she thought I was trying to do by asking about that. I never wanted to breed my dog, either. My training club had conformation classes, and I wanted to show my dog, not as breeding stock, but just something I wanted to do once in my life.


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

I just talked to my breeder and she says that I can show him under two conditions. One is that she has to come over and see him and make sure he is good enough as its not just reflecting on me but her as she bred him. 

Second condition is that I must finish him if I do show him. Since its going to be so much work to do grow his coat out and everything. She says she wouldn't be surprised if he is show quality. He already has the great show walk and she remembers him having a great coat and everything and he comes from an amazing background. World champions and all. She also told me If I plan on showing him I will need to take handling courses if I want to do it myself. I'm excited about it. Cant wait for her to come over and check Henry over.

Now I'm going to talk to my groomer as she has never done a continental and wants a chance to. She will have to be there when my breeder comes over as grooming and clipping a show dog is completely different from a pet. I'm going to have to learn how to groom my dogs myself(Which my groomer says shes willing to teach me) my breeder did the same. She had to teach herself as none of the groomers around knew how.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

So glad you found a groomer you like!! Keep us up-dated on the showing that's exciting!


----------

